# Borderland Furs.



## Sparticle (Oct 29, 2009)

*Borderland PC Furs.*

Any furs playing borderlands?

If so leave your gamespy username here.

My ID is Sparticle001


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope, don't have the money for the game. Yet.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 29, 2009)

I have it, but good luck being able to actually connect to someone, even with your ports forwarded.  But, for the sake of "why the hell not," go ahead and add me.  My FailSpy ID is Altolol.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 29, 2009)

This game is amazing.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 29, 2009)

I play it but only on the PS3 so if anyone wants to play on there my ID is AdrianMishamura


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 29, 2009)

I played Borderlands on Xbox 360.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> My FailSpy ID



*YES!
*
Anyway, mine is gphs0003 if anyone cares to add me. You might wanna change the topic of this to "Borderland PC Furs"


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine is banzaiwolfe, don't really know anybody here though


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

lol gonna get it soon


----------



## Sparticle (Oct 30, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> *YES!
> *
> Anyway, mine is gphs0003 if anyone cares to add me. You might wanna change the topic of this to "Borderland PC Furs"



Forget it was multiplatform, whoops.


----------



## Hellkat (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hellkat9940 on Gamespy.


----------



## Thraxkue (Oct 30, 2009)

PSN ID Psycotiger86

Just got the game earlier today but have yet to play since I'm at work ><
but I'll be up for gaming with others once I've played it a little^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 31, 2009)

My ID on gamespy is WolvesSoulZ
I love this game so i'm up to play anytime.
You can also add me on steam if you want to see when i'm playing -> http://steamcommunity.com/id/wolvessoulz

Lever 35 Berserker ^^


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

Level 37 Berserker. But no gamespy ID, I play it on a friends Xbawx. Fun game though, but it gets a bit easy.


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 31, 2009)

Wanted it, but my $$ is going for Dragon Age. Been wanting that more.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 31, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Level 37 Berserker. But no gamespy ID, I play it on a friends Xbawx. Fun game though, but it gets a bit easy.



Wait until you get to new game+


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 31, 2009)

I have it, just haven't installed it yet.
Fuck youuuuuuuuuuu.
Yeah, I know, it's amazing how I manage not to care :3

Anyways I'll probably add my id here at some point.




Zoopedia said:


> This game is amazing.


ZOOPEDIA POST YOUR ID AS WELL DAMMIT
YOU LOOK LIKE AN AWESOME PERSON TO PLAY GAMES WITH >:C

Edit: The ID is "Francisfgt"


----------



## Anowyn (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a really fun game but I recommend 3 or 4 players for the max entertainment. Playing through with just 2 people makes the game way too easy. The soundtrack could have been alot better too. My id is Anowyn.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 31, 2009)

Query.

L4D2

or 

borderlands.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 31, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Query.
> 
> L4D2
> 
> ...



Both.


Also if I play Borderlands with any of you, I demand every Alien weapons we find.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Query.
> 
> L4D2
> 
> ...



L4D2, only cause I love killing zombies ^^.


----------



## RyanBunny (Nov 1, 2009)

My ID: hasibunz

LVL 21 Rifleman


----------



## Garrus (Nov 1, 2009)

Gamertag/Xbox: Liquid Cobra 61

At the moment Im a level 37 or something, Siren, although I don't stick to the class traits at all and am currently on a new game +.

The game does seem kinda easy with the second wind but yeah after a while its like first level all over again vs the skaggs.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I have it, just haven't installed it yet.
> Fuck youuuuuuuuuuu.
> Yeah, I know, it's amazing how I manage not to care :3
> 
> ...




Sorry dude, I'm on PS3.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 1, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Sorry dude, I'm on PS3.


 Fuck.
Well nevermind, I'll buy a PS3 and the game then.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fuck.
> Well nevermind, I'll buy a PS3 and the game then.



Wat, just to play with me? o.o


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 1, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Wat, just to play with me? o.o


 I meant "buy".


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I meant "buy".



Aaah


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 1, 2009)

Zoo I'll play with ya


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 2, 2009)

ID: razgrizangelus
it's the same as my steam id so add me on that first.
lv 50 zerk 
lv 33 siren
lv 27 hunter


----------



## Lasair (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone with it on PS3, i might still have room on my friends-list.

PSN ID: Kn1ghtmare_

Havn't had much time on it, or on PS3 at all for that matter, but i gotta say its a cracking game so far!
think im like lv 24 Support Gunner.


----------



## Tenoenar (Nov 13, 2009)

ID: TenNeon

Berserker: 48
Soldier: 44
Siren: 24
Hunter: 16

I'm generally willing to start new characters on whim. Always glad to play!


----------



## EnigmaOfSin (Nov 14, 2009)

Lvl 31 Siren. 

Enigma_kill

Here to help.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2009)

I have it and it's great fun, but you're not getting my gamespy id, so there.


----------



## Ziff (Nov 16, 2009)

Zerut, I play on the PC. would love to play with someone, starting at lvl 1.


----------



## Yukiru (Nov 18, 2009)

I have it, but finished it solo and don't really have any reason to play now until the DLC. Feel free to add me for other games and such though on PS3.

PSN: Kitpaws


----------



## WolfJester (Nov 22, 2009)

On Gamespy, I'm WolfJester, I play though steam where my name is also WolfJester. I got a hunter who will be 50 soon, but haven't really touched the other three classes yet.


----------

